# S13/S14 KADE header



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Will a header made for a S14 KADE fit a S13 KADE? I know the o2 bungs are in a little different spot, and are the downpipes the same on the 4-2-1 design?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Even though an S14 header bolts on to an S13 motor, there will be interferance with the steering shaft. It's just not going to work; that's why there are different part numbers for the 91 - 94 and the 95 - 98 header.


----------

